# Grafikkartentreiber



## niTeZ (26. Dezember 2004)

Hi

weiß net ob das nun unter Hardware passt...

Ich hab nen neuen Laptop mit einer ATI Radeon 9700. Brauche ich dafür nun einen extra Treiber zum runterladen? Oder benötige ich dazu nun nichts mehr? Welchen Treiber würdet ihr mir empfehlen, und wo kann ich ihn downloaden?

mfg


----------



## nolly (26. Dezember 2004)

*ATI & Omega Treiber*

Du kannst die Standard-Treiber von ATi herunterladen oder modifizierten Treiber von OMEGA.

 Link zu ATi-treiber: HIER

 Link zu Omega: HIER

 Was die Ati-Treiber anbelangt, der Links Für zu den Windows XP Treiber, falls du die Treiber für andere Betriebsysteme suchst dann besuche http://www.ati.com/

 Ich benutze die Omega-Treiber und die laufen erlicht gesagt etwas besser als die Ati-Treiber.


----------



## niTeZ (26. Dezember 2004)

danke! werd mir gleich den omega treiber runterladen  
was bringen sich die treiber eigentlich? läuft dann die grafikkarte besser oder wie?

edit:

also ich habe das ganze nun installiert und neu gestartet. das system braucht viel länger zum booten und auch die anwendungen laufen viel langsamer. woran liegt das nun?


----------



## nolly (27. Dezember 2004)

*Installation und Konfiguration*

Also die Grafikkarte alleine macht deinen Rechner nicht langsamer. Installiere Alle Treiber, ChipSatz, USB usw. Danach würde ich Service Pack 1 NICHT 2 installieren. Service Pack bringt nicht Sch... mit. Danach würde ich den Blaster und Sasser Patch installieren, damit du ohne Probleme surfen kannst  . Danach installiere alle Programme die du willst, aufgepasst, je mehr Programme du installierst, je mehr Probleme entstehen können. Wenn du alle Programme installiert hast, würde ich in msconfig alle unnötige Dienste ausschalten und auch die Autostart-Programme die du nicht benötigst ausschalten. Danach kannst du die Registry-Einträge säubern mit RegCleaner (Freeware). Lass dann die Datenträgerbereinigung durchlaufen und zu Schluss die Defragmentation. Jetzt sollte deine Machine ordentlich laufen.


----------



## niTeZ (27. Dezember 2004)

sorry aber ich werde jetzt nicht alles vollkommen neu draufschmeißen nur wegen diesem grafikkartentreiber..der laptop ist einen monat alt und da mach ich mir nicht die mühe das nun extra zu machen. 
ich habe den omega treiber nun runtergeschmissen und als ich gestartet hab waren nur die auflösungen 800 und 1024 zur auswahl. hab nun zur not nochmal installiert. nun ists zwar wieder so gut wies geht "normal" aber vorher wars besser. könnte der original ati treiber bei mir besser laufen?


----------



## nolly (28. Dezember 2004)

*PC sind nicht alle geich*

Also ich arbeite in meiner Freizeit in einem Computergeschäft, nicht als Verkäufer, sondern repariere Rechnermaschine im Software- und Hardwarebereich. Also egal op 2 PC's von den Komponenten das gleiche sind, laufen sie unterschiedlich. Kein Mensch ist wie der andere so auch bei den PC's. Sonst wärs ja langweilig


----------

